# 2007 Nissan Sentra SES Codes



## cdbonds2001 (Feb 20, 2016)

Any assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Replaced the wrong O2 sensor, left the one you did replace disconnected, or bought the new parts off ebay.


----------

